# Can U mount fake rock on cement board?



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Or do I need to get some mesh?

Its about 16 SF area that is behind a freestanding gas fireplace....no mositure involved.


I've done a bunch of tile work, but never used the faux rock...anything I need to be aware of? Looks like a no brainer.....but I've thought that before!!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Are you talking about the cultured stone? If so they say you can use cement backer board but you still have to put the mesh on top with a scratch coat prior to installing the stone. I am getting ready to do the same thing. I am gonna use the owens corning stuff they sell at home depot.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I have done it both ways, but recently down my basment we did not use the mesh, we put the cultured rock right to the cement board with no problems, this is how it turned out, did both the fireplace, and the bar..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202663


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

You don't need mesh on concrete backer board. Put some mortar on the wall and then butter the cultured stone and as you place it move it back and forth Kind of circular but not moving the stone. This 
helps spread the mortar. You can only do a couple feet at a time. And then let it set for atleast a day. You can see my fireplace at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com It did it about 4 years ago. I have another pic of my last project if you want to see it let me know. Good luck.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Great!! looks like I'm good to go. I have the cement board in, but my neighbor said that I needed mesh too....maybe if it was outside or something.

Boots....Kudos on the basement  helluva job.

Did you build the mantel too? That'll be next weeks project.....

Going to have to look online and see if I can find some plans that I like.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, buddy of mine did the mantel from some wood he found in his barn.

I like the looks of the lodge in the other post, good looking vacation spot.


----------

